# Hunched-over sleeping?



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I've noticed two of my three rats often sleep or snooze hunched over. It almost looks like they are sick or something, but once I talk to them they perk right up and race over to see me and lick my fingers. Should I be worried or do rats sometimes just sit like this even when they are healthy? My normal coat girl doesn't seem to be puffed up but my other girl doesn't have hair so I'm not sure. Also they don't seem to have labored breathing but I can see their sides move in and out just a tiny bit. They always squint or close their eyes when doing this, but again as soon as I get their attention they go back to acting normal. 

Flora (the double-rex) just recently got over a case of myco and other respiratory issues, so I am a bit paranoid now.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Seems normal to me. In my opinion, it's a matter of preference with rats. My girls sit exactly how yours are in the pictures and boggle and chatter to each other. Normally I find them in this position just after they've had a grooming session.

I thought at first the title meant curled up in a standing ball, because my little one does this and it's quite unusual, but it's how she gets comfortable when not sleeping with her sister. (She, from a sitting position, tucks her face down under her belly and sleeps arched over like that.)

Anyway, if you listen to their breathing and you don't hear any rattling or fluid in the lungs, and if they perk up right away when called, then this simply means your rats are comfortable like that.  Some rats sleep stretched out on their backs like roadkill, and are comfy this way, some like to be squished up in a tight space. Depends on the personality.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, seems totally normal


----------



## heartemis (Mar 29, 2014)

Jean enjoys sleeping like this on occasion. 

I don't think yours has got a problem at all. Mine, on the other hand, needs to learn what a spine is for!

http://i.imgur.com/K3WU2nW.jpg


----------

